# Painting Gallery



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

A call for all the KB painters. Let's show our works!

I'll start with my last piece. I am visiting my parents in Italy, and my mother asked for a mural on the fireplace. She made me change the tree thrice! The first was an oak, then it became a Mediterranean pine, and finally the olive tree came along. My mother and I agreed that it was the right one for the landscape 

Looking forward to seeing your masterpieces and reading the stories behind them!









http://i.imgur.com/682uD.jpg


----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

Excellent work. And, I love your idea. As an author (T. St. Laurent) and scenic designer of twenty years, I'm anxious to view paintings by KB folks. If I can figure out how to do it, I'll send one of mine as soon as possible (oops, not yet. I tried "insert image" and got no prompt. Will try again).


----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

Cobbie said:


> Momilp, beautiful mural. I have no artistic ability in this area so I'll have to be an envious admirer.
> 
> Tom, we've all been where you are. Here's the thread that tells you how to insert a picture.
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,211.0.html


Thank you, hugely, Cobbie. I'll follow your lead, though, at the moment--I worked all night and I must, must sleep before I fall.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh, that's so pretty, momilp! I painted my first picture just a couple weeks ago, but it was kind of cheating. I went to a class (it was an outreach meeting for an organization - Bright Pink), but they gave us a picture to replicate. I think I would have liked to make my own picture, but it was my first time painting and we only had a couple hours to work on it. Anyway, it's now just sitting in my closet because I don't know what to do with it. It was a fun experience, though!










(Hopefully others who are more of novices won't be afraid to share their artwork after seeing my attempt, haha!)


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Thank you all!

Tom: I hope to see your work soon!
Cobbie: thank you for helping. I must confess that without my husband I wouldn't have posted the picture  
Jessica: I love the colors and the way the sky moves behind the tree. Did you use acrylics? Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

This is a piece I made with my Wacom tablet, using Artrage. I was feeling blue and I focused my mind on relaxing thoughts. _Zen Moment_ was the result


----------



## John Dorian (Jul 23, 2011)

Those are happy fishies


----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

Cobbie said:


> You're both welcome.
> 
> Jessica, that's beautiful! It sort of reminds me of Van Gogh's Starry Night. I would frame it.


Exactly.
I'm still working on getting photos and paintings to post. I'll get it. Incidentally, I have an oil painting hanging on my sister's wall of a huge bumblebee on a flower, painted about thirty years ago. It resembles a twin brother of Jessica's photo in her summer photos thread.
I'll be back.


----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

By the way, the covers on my short stories are from my own oil paintings.


----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Thank you John!

And, Tom, thank you for stopping by again and share your work! Love your art; it makes me feel weightless and free from burdens. I hope you'll show us some more. It is clear that you know what you are doing  

I also hope to see other kindleboarders' works.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

This is one of my first attempts using Brushes for iPad. I had lots of fun zooming in and out to create the small details in the city. At first, I found challenging painting with my fingers directly on the screen.


----------



## James Lorenz (Jul 29, 2011)

momilp said:


> This is one of my first attempts using Brushes for iPad. I had lots of fun zooming in and out to create the small details in the city. At first, I found challenging painting with my fingers directly on the screen.


That is really good. Love it!


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

James Lorenz said:


> That is really good. Love it!


Thank you, James


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

I have been painting for 30 years and one thing I can say to beginners, if you continue to paint you will grow! Practice makes perfect isn't just a platitude.
Jessica, I always use a model of some kind and since I do a lot of animal portraits, usually a photograph. Or did you mean that the picture was already stamped onto the surface and you just had to paint it in?

Tom, your work is lovely!

I like the computer art programs as well though I have never tried one myself. Momilp, your happy fishes are adorable!

I work in pastels on different paper surfaces. I like sueded matboard, velour paper, and sanded surfaces. Here are a couple done on matboard and velour.


----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

KTaylor, Yours is a superb talent. Are these rendered with soft pastels, like chalk? I absolutely love that tiger (or lion?). Don't stop.
I like painting with oils because they're so flexible; I don't have to be a genius in the first session.
Aside: To paraphrase a famous line from the movie, _Treasure of Sierra Madre_, Jessica "don't need no stinkin" stamped paint lines. She's painting with wild hands, and the results can be extraordinary. So far, so good.
Here's something I tried on an early Microsoft Paint program:


----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

James, I know you had fun, because your painting is delightful, well worth the work. Also, I'm off to check out your interesting book cover. Could you really span such a huge history?


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

KTaylor, Wow, just wow! But, you already know that   
Tom ST Laurent, I like your cosmic landscape. I have a thing for anything scify, and I prefer the blue/violet palet. I haven't tried MS Paint, yet.
To both of you, thank you for sharing your talent with the rest of us


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

Tom, yes, soft pastel sticks are my favorite medium. I use harder sticks and pastel pencils for detail. 

I enjoy seeing other's work, and different styles. And I also like to encourage beginners. We were all one, once!

Momilp, thank you...sincerely.


----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

I love hard pencils in pastel or oil (maybe because of the tight detail, rendered at focal points).
I might be able to dig up an example of mine, but most of my artwork never survived because I was a set designer for many years, not inclined to documenting my work. Huge theatrical backdrops were always recycled--painted over by me--and the original renderings were mostly destroyed on the floor near wherever I painted.

KT: Soft pastels and pencils are probably perfect for you, judging by the results. Your work is... "masterly" I think is the word. --Whoa, wait a minute. You work on suede? I just reread your post. This is a great idea for pastels I never heard of. Holy Softchalk, Batman!

Jessica: I worry that you won't do it again. Do. Do.

Momilp: Thank you for bringing us Jessica, James, KT, and the little fishies..

I should shut up and get visual, but I'm a writer, too.


----------



## brian70 (Mar 26, 2010)

Really fantastic artwork, everybody. Wish I had some artistic ability myself. I look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

Painting is my day job. I tend to paint mainly ACEOs (art cards, editions and originals) ie they're all 2.5x3.5 inches in size. Watecolour is my preferred medium.

One of life's greatest pleasures - rolling in autumn leaves:









Garden hideout









Dog with a Pearl Earring









Beside the lake (not an ACEO)


----------



## MGalloway (Jun 21, 2011)

Wow...impressive work everyone. 

Tom, that galaxy picture is great. I remember watching a co-worker years ago (who had an art degree, but was working as a customer service rep) "painting" a landscape in MS Paint. The results were stunning, and he said he was just goofing around, more or less.

On a side note, has anybody ever tried sidewalk chalk art?


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Thank you, Brian 

Susan Allison, thanks for stopping by, and sharing with us your whimsical pieces. I like all of them, but my heart was stolen by The Dog with a Pearl Earring. I used to paint with watercolors, and I have great appreciation for artists like you. Please, show us some more 

MGalloway, I have never tried sidewalk chalk art, but I am a huge fan of it, and just a few days ago (or maybe yesterday...) I saw something on reddit that made me pause. If I can find, I'll repost it here...

A few minutes later... sidewalk chalkboard illusions for everybody's taste 
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=sidewalk+chalk+illusions&id=8EC84AEEC6437BB8A0142A1C4D0AD0B4FA49119B&FORM=IGRE3#x0y81


----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

Ah, yes, the sidewalk art--I remember seeing those somewhere. Amazing.

As with all of the above, I always think, "I wish I'd thought of that." and "How did the artist do that?" I almost got kicked out of the Metropolitan Museum of Art for "breathing on the paintings." I guess I was studying too close. Verboten.

I'm sure I can dig up something interesting out of my retired portfolio (I think it's under the bed).

Okay, Susan,where did you get that pearl earring? Vermeer, maybe? That's a great idea to treat a pet, but I love Beside the Lake.

For those who think they have no artistic talent, I beg to differ. My mother never attempted anything until she retired at age 50, then took a painting class and produced a half-dozen totally surprising still lifes, full of soft colors and country charm. Unfortunately, her confidence failed her and she refused to ever try again, no matter how much we encouraged her. I say, to hell with confidence, just do it.


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

Beautiful work, Susan! I especially love Garden Hideout. I admire anyone who can work well in watercolor and ACEOs no less. I have done a couple for trading and stressed every one!

Tom, try the suede. You will love it! Colored pencils do well on it as well as pastels.


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

That pavement art is just so staggeringly clever! I am in complete awe of such skill.

I do apologise for mentioning it, but my name is spelt with one 'L'. I'm particularly sensitive about it at the moment because I've recently lost a job because someone was searching for me spelling my name with 2 'L's. Ack! (You'd have thought they could have found me some other way, but let's not go there...)

I'm happy to post more pics, but really don't want to bore you or flood the thread with my stuff. But, anyway, here's The Egg and Spoon Race:


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

I've just realised I can quote other people's posts (am still finding my way around in here)

Yes, indeed, Tom - a tribute to Vermeer's delicious 'Girl with a Pearl Earring'. (I hope he doesn't mind...)

And here's a tribute to a book/film:

Catt Butler to Kitten O'Hara: Frankly, my dear, I don't give a furball!










And I so agree with you about the artistic talent thing - I think people can do this, but many have had it 'beaten' out of them very young with negative attitudes and lack of encouragement and are apprehensive about trying it at all. In fact, drawing is about 'seeing' first, which quite often has to be taught. Painting etc is about technique. And it's all about practice.

Them's my thoughts anyway.



tom st. laurent said:


> Okay, Susan,where did you get that pearl earring? Vermeer, maybe? That's a great idea to treat a pet, but I love Beside the Lake.
> 
> For those who think they have no artistic talent, I beg to differ. My mother never attempted anything until she retired at age 50, then took a painting class and produced a half-dozen totally surprising still lifes, full of soft colors and country charm. Unfortunately, her confidence failed her and she refused to ever try again, no matter how much we encouraged her. I say, to hell with confidence, just do it.


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

Just love your pastel work, Katherine! The little girl pic is just beautiful!

Ref working digitally - this is something else I really want to get to grips with, but am trying not to get into it just now. Got too much else on my plate and also have the start of RSI so really should try to do more off the computer rather than on. One day though...

Love the Zen fish! And the sunflowers. Oh, and the swirling sky. (am trying to remember what I saw as am not convinced I can find my way back to it without losing my message). There were some blue flowers - lovely atmosphere. Oh, and a tree against the sky - such energy in that pic.

Another meditative dog flowery one for you:












KTaylor-Green said:


> Beautiful work, Susan! I especially love Garden Hideout. I admire anyone who can work well in watercolor and ACEOs no less. I have done a couple for trading and stressed every one!
> 
> Tom, try the suede. You will love it! Colored pencils do well on it as well as pastels.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Susan, the meditative dog is pure bliss; I could look at it for hours. I like the peacefulness your pieces radiate. It is exactly what I needed first thing in the morning  And, I understand why you want your name spelled correctly. My son's first name is mangled on daily basis, both spelling and pronunciation 

Tom, I hope you can find the work under the bed  I agree with you about the talent issue. My sister, one day and completely out of the blue, started painting portraits. She created a few stunning pieces, and then nothing else. She explained that she knew she didn't have talent and stopped painting. Unfortunately the portraits got misplaced during a moving.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Please keep posting these wonderful pieces, all.
I have nothing to contribute but am enjoying the view.
I would encourage all of you to keep up exercising your talent.
Wow....just wow.


----------



## MGalloway (Jun 21, 2011)

momilp said:


> I have never tried sidewalk chalk art, but I am a huge fan of it, and just a few days ago (or maybe yesterday...) I saw something on reddit that made me pause. If I can find, I'll repost it here...


Nice find!

I wonder how many sidewalk chalk artists have experimented with Crayola's 3D chalk?


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

I must admit, I like drawing koi fish. This one is a piece called "Deep Blue", and it was made on my Wacom tablet using Artrage.


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

What book is this?


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

The cat hidden in the sea of grass makes me smile, but I don't know what book it is 
Susan, I like the cover art for your _All His Own Hair_. If you have other beagles, please share them with us.


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

Sorry - when I've not yet got enough caffeine in my system, my sense of humour is more than ordinarily warped - it's The Cat(cher) in the Rye.

Beagles:

The petunia bed was his thinking place:










To sleep, perchance to dream:












momilp said:


> The cat hidden in the sea of grass makes me smile, but I don't know what book it is
> Susan, I like the cover art for your _All His Own Hair_. If you have other beagles, please share them with us.


----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

Beagles are my favorite dogs.
I never heard of Koi fish, but I'm liking them a lot.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

I have a beagle, Nero, and he is an absolute joy around the house  I even wrote a short story about him, and his brother, Bruno, who isn't with us anymore. I tried to draw beagles, but I failed, miserably 

Susan, I like to solve rebus! Give me time to drink my espresso, or three, and we can try it again! And, thank you for the beagles, they are adorable.


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

More beautiful Koi! I love your color pallet! Do you work from your own photos?

Susan, I am in love with your Beagles! Especially the group one, snuggled all together.

Before I started doing so many dog commissions, I painted a lot of horses. I love Arabs. My ex and I used to breed them. The first one here is from an online art source photo ref library. We all posted and shared photos for reference.
The second is my own horse, Smokeyn. I did the painting for my sister as a Christmas gift. She loves Smoke as much as I do and I was lucky enough to be able to buy him from her.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

KTaylor, I am always in awe of anybody who can draw horses. Smokein must be spectacular in real life too! 
My husband is the photographer in the house, and I like to use his pics for my drawings.


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

Those horses are absolutely breath-taking!


----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

Here's a felt tip rendering based on a photo taken outside the stables at Saratoga racetrack. Poor guy looks like he had a tough workout, and yet, I thought the animal retained all its dignity and glory. Meanwhile, he has got to be in love with the vibrant beauty of Smokeyn in action. Wild and gorgeous.Thanks, KTaylor.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Tom, the felt tip rendering is beautifully done, and elegant.


----------



## brian70 (Mar 26, 2010)

geoffthomas said:


> Please keep posting these wonderful pieces, all.
> I have nothing to contribute but am enjoying the view.
> I would encourage all of you to keep up exercising your talent.
> Wow....just wow.


I have to second Geoff.

You guys could charge admission to this thread. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

Tom - that is totally brilliant! You've got such character in that pic.

Must have taken ages, too.

Just a general question here: do all horses have that heavy-lidded look about them? I'm not going to start painting them but was wondering if that was a characteristic trait.


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

Howling tributes to absent friends...


----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

Susan, your dogs are full of charm, and this excellent composition adds the magic of the night sky. Love it.

Don't know 'nuthin' 'bout horses, but the original snapshot spurred my interest.
(Yeah, lots of dots, but most of them were done rapidly--like taking aim and firing away. I drew some very light pencil lines, peppered inside them for shading, then erased, leaving only dots.

More people, somewhere, I hope, will have the courage of Jessica (above) to show us their early forays into painting.

I guarantee they'll come up with more gold.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Susan, your last piece made shed a tear... the little dog in the middle looks like my beloved puppy Bruno...
Tom, yes, I'd love to see more people posting their first efforts. Beauty is everywhere.
Brian, thanks for stopping by


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

Tom, very nicely done! And I love the angle. 

Susan, really love this one! Lots of atmosphere.

I hope more beginners will post work. Lol I wish I still had some of my very early work! It would really encourage people!


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

She always started the day with a somersault...


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Susan Alison said:


> She always started the day with a somersault...


Thank you for the smile


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

You're welcome!

I'm looking forward to seeing more of other people's work.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Another day, another koi painting 
A month ago, a fellow kb gentleman, Austin Briggs, invited authors to write a 55 words flash fiction piece for his blog contest. September challenge was about "A Child Within". I loved the idea, and I used my _clair de lune_ vignette to illustrate my words.
After a few hours of sweating all over the keyboard, _Nocturne_ came to life  http://monicalaporta.com/2011/09/16/nocturne/


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

These paintings are truly lovely.


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

Tara Maya said:


> These paintings are truly lovely.


Heh - that's lovely! The words and the pic.


----------



## MGalloway (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice!

This thread reminded me of something I'd thought about a while back...taking watercolor technique and applying it to the 3D game engine that I built. I don't know what the end result would be, but I've often wondered what it would be like to create a full game using only watercolors.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

MGalloway said:


> Nice!
> 
> This thread reminded me of something I'd thought about a while back...taking watercolor technique and applying it to the 3D game engine that I built. I don't know what the end result would be, but I've often wondered what it would be like to create a full game using only watercolors.


I'd love to play with your game!


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

Monica, that is very sweet, your painting and the words. Susan, you made me smile.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

thanks from the koi fish


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you!

Today's word is urbane:


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Susan, your gentlanimal is rather dashing   I am sure he has a story to tell...


----------



## MGalloway (Jun 21, 2011)

momilp said:


> 'd love to play with your game!


Thanks! 

I pulled a ton of videos a few months back from the library on watercolor painting, but I still don't know how I could pull it off effectively. Part of the problem is that I need to find more examples of subjects drawn in 3D (in watercolor).


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

MGalloway said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I pulled a ton of videos a few months back from the library on watercolor painting, but I still don't know how I could pull it off effectively. Part of the problem is that I need to find more examples of subjects drawn in 3D (in watercolor).


Can you give us a visual example of what are you looking for?


----------



## MGalloway (Jun 21, 2011)

momilp said:


> Can you give us a visual example of what are you looking for?


Here's one example and another I found the other day. I think the tricky part would be rendering 3D people in a convincing, yet artistic way.

To take things a step further, I'd _really_ like to be able to also experiment with impressionism in 3D.

By the way, here's a blog for the game engine as it stands today. I haven't worked on it in a few months, though, but I hope to get back to it soon. There are some Tron-like renderings on there and a few other things, but as always, it's a "work in progress".


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

MGalloway, I'd love to see 3D Impressionism! I don't have anything similar to the 3D renderings you showed us, but I'll contribute to the discussion with this piece: it's the Orvieto Cathedral (Duomo di Orvieto) seen from an archway


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

I have put some pics in my book thread if you'd like to see them. I think you'll have seen one or two of them but most will be new. It's a tribute to Moocher (or Mooch the Pooch) a Border Collie stray who wondered into my life one day and stayed - and is the reason I still rescue old Border Collies now.

It's here if you'd like to see it: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,86092.0.html

I used to paint buildings, but it was such a long time ago that a search I instigated on my current computer couldn't find any....


----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

Thank you.
This size is better. It's the NY Stock Exchange on the left, Trinity Church center, and the Federal Building on the right, done in the early 80s, when scaffolding stood against the Exchange.

It became a cut-out set (16 feet high) for a farcical show about Wall St. at the NY Sheraton, painted mostly in blues. I had snapshots but don't know where they are.

Susan, those colors and compositions are terrific, and those dogs are the most fun in canine-dom.
Momilp, I love your peek through the archway. Makes me wonder. Show us more Koi fish any time.


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

I love this, Tom! What did you have in mind when you were drawing it??


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Susan, Moocher's story made me cry... I love the paintings commemorating his life.

Tom, you sure know how to use a pencil! Just out of curiosity, when did you draw it?


----------



## MGalloway (Jun 21, 2011)

momilp said:


> I don't have anything similar to the 3D renderings you showed us, but I'll contribute to the discussion with this piece: it's the Orvieto Cathedral (Duomo di Orvieto) seen from an archway


Nice! Yeah, I don't know if I'll find a lot of 3D renderings, although I can certainly experiment with different types of artwork in 2D and then put that onto buildings to see what it looks like.


----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks again. Revised above.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Tom, I asked because your drawing looks quite contemporary, given recent news. If you find the snapshots, I'd love to see them.
MGalloway, I'll keep my eyes open for 3D renderings. I'll ask around


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

Tom, yep, an idea that has come round again! Did you do the original in the 16 foot size? That is very impressive.

Susan, I remember at the beginning of this thread that painting is your day job. Do you auction your paintings? I used to sell on an art auction site until I started getting regular commission work.

This is one that sold on the art auction site.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

KTaylor-Green, that fur is magnificent!


----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

Fur and snow--how perfect, and how beautiful....
Not to get too technical, but may I ask KTaylor (Katherine?) about the residue from pastels? How do you deal with the colored dust? Blow it away, all over your work area? Seems messy, although, whatever you do, it obviously pays off.
I have similar problems with watercolor, which yields similarly great results. I feel as though I'm not in control of those wild elements.
Kudos to Susan and KTaylor.
P.S. I had a perfectly workable 1/2 inch scale rendering for a set design for the Wall St. show, but about an hour before a production meeting, I did a thumbnail sketch, 2" x 4" of the above. At the meeting, we threw out the scale drawing and went with the thumbnail.


----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

Are our childrens' work allowed? Here's a watercolor from my son, c.1992, age 3.









I was thrilled and asked him, "What is it?"
"It's a sailboat," he shouted, looking at me as though I was unbelievably stupid.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Children's works are higly encouraged  
Tom, I can see the sailboat! Is your son still painting?


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

Love seeing kid's work and I can definitely tell it is a sailboat! 

Tom, I do my painting on an easel. I staple my paper to a cut piece of foam board. Then I place it on my easel as you would a canvas. The excess dust falls onto the easel tray and I clean it later. I have been known to save it, and when I have enough, I mix it with a drop or two of alcohol and form a new pastel stick. It makes beautiful neutrals for doing complimentary shadows.

I used to work in watercolors, but like you, I hated the lack of control. Sometimes the happy little accidents weren't so happy! I admire anyone who can work well with the stuff. And yes, the K is for Katherine!


----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

My son is busy doing graduate studies in physics, but he still loves painting. This, from a few years ago.

Katherine, I love that you use that dust! So cool.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Tom, in your house talent abounds. Red lips and wild, dark hair... it reminds me of a flamenco dancer. Stunning, evocative image.


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow, Tom, your son does amazing work!


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

Love the profile - and the sail boat, Tom!

And the wolf!!! Fabulous.

Yes, Katherine - I paint original mini pics (ACEOs) for auction in order to bring attention to the store I have on there, but also have stores elsewhere because I use my images for prints, cards, coasters etc etc. The auction site is not what it was for ACEOs, but still limps along...


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Carpal tunnel and epicondylitis notwhitstanding, today I used my Wacom tablet again. A lady asked on Writers' Cafe if we had creepy pieces to share on her blog. It turns out I have a flash fiction piece I wrote last summer that was intended to be comedic, but without the right premises it can be read as creepy. I decided to match the words with an image...
http://monicalaporta.com/2011/06/03/dangerous-times-desperate-measures/


----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

Oooh, momilp! That's stunning heat. At first glance, I thought it was Seattle in the Sahara, with mirage. That is hot.

I'll have to check out your story. Thanks.


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

Monica, Beautifully done. As Tom says, plenty of heat!
I can relate to the carpal tunnel. I have it in my left hand. Sure slows my life down a bit! When I can't live with it anymore, I will have the surgery. I am hoping to put it off as long as possible.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

thanks Tom and KTaylor 

KTaylor, are you doing any PT? I go twice a week, and right now I am sporting two different splints on my arm. I look like the poor man version of a cheap robocop... it still hurts to write and paint


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

Monica, I have a special carpal tunnel brace that I sleep in. It holds the wrist firm. I also do some stretching where you push your fingers back stretching the wrist toward the palm. I also have a soft support that looks kind of like a fingerless glove with a firm strip that wraps around the wrist. I use it for driving and sometimes wear it while I paint. These things help me. I guess they will til or if it becomes more severe. I had severe carpal tunnel in my right hand several years ago and surgery was the only thing to work. Figure I am headed there sooner or later.
You can buy these at most pharmacies. Walmart and Target stores carry them, too.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

KTaylor-Green said:


> Monica, I have a special carpal tunnel brace that I sleep in. It holds the wrist firm. I also do some stretching where you push your fingers back stretching the wrist toward the palm. I also have a soft support that looks kind of like a fingerless glove with a firm strip that wraps around the wrist. I use it for driving and sometimes wear it while I paint. These things help me. I guess they will til or if it becomes more severe. I had severe carpal tunnel in my right hand several years ago and surgery was the only thing to work. Figure I am headed there sooner or later.
> You can buy these at most pharmacies. Walmart and Target stores carry them, too.


My therapist molded a plastic brace on my hand and arm, effectively holding the wrist in place, but I can't sleep with it. I'll try the soft one you are suggesting. Thanks


----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

Geez, you guys are making me worry. Pain like that is awful. I hope your hands and arms improve, and keep in mind that your exceptional talents will get out of your brain despite the problems--obviously.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks Tom, for the good wishes.
Today, I had a good day; here it comes another koi fresh from the tablet


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

Love the stunning art work here. What a joy! And what talent

How do you attach a pic? 
The link to photos above doesnt seem to do anything for me??


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Cobbie, thanks again for coming in our rescue


----------



## brian70 (Mar 26, 2010)

Tom, I see your son inherited some of your talent. Love the painting.

Momilp, I can sympathize with you about the epicondylitis. Had/have it in both arms as well as a host of other repetitive motion ailments. Hope it improves for you.

Question: Tom did a magnificent sketch for me for my current WIP. Can I post it in this thread?


----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

Cobbie rocks!

Monica, I think that last was my favorite koi fish, though I'm not committing myself yet. Those backgrounds work wonderfully.
I have a fishy thing myself, but it's done in metallic, reflective paint and I can't seem to get a decent photo. Also, you got me thinking of my seahorses. I know I saved them....


----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

Here's an oldy from my son, Thomas Nicholas









Photo is dark, but note that each wheel of the bike has its own pedals. It was funny and interesting. My brother's interpretation (after my wife and I separated) was that the boy has two homes, and he can speed to either one. We discussed it and found that the sunlight was getting squeezed by the tree, and clouds were intruding. It touched me.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Brian70, having epycondilitis in both arms must be a nightmare  And, yes, you can post Tom's sketch 

Tom, I like seahorses, a lot. They are the most romantic sea creatures. Your kid's drawing is truly touching. The first thing I noticed was the cloud hiding part of the house, and then the branches shaped like reaching arms. Lots of details...


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

Very nice piece! I have some that I saved from my daughter's work when she was in grade school. Kids have such freedom in their work. They don't worry about the critics!

Monica, I have to say, I really like the cooler color scheme.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Thank you, KTaylor. The blue palette reflects the somber tone of the flash fiction that inspired it.


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

I love doing faces, human and animal. This one is my grandson, Ethan, when he was 8 months old. I took the photo while we were at the county fair. Poor little guy was so hot. He is almost 10 now. Unbelievable.









This is one I did just for fun and then sold at our annual art club fair. Love doing tight crops!


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

Cobbie said:


> Grace, here's the thread that gives you the information on how to post a picture.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,211.0.html


Thank you so much, Cobbie.
Oh err though! 
Think I'll give it a go when I'm not so tired. 
G x


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Katherine, love your grandson's expression  so innocent!


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Grace, please do it!


----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

Go Grace. I flubbed it quite a few times before succeeding.

Katherine, The close cropping is a apparently a great idea. The animal looks huge and personal. Great impact.
As for the little guy, he makes me want to fetch him a fan. Excellent.


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

Just dropping by to say that I'm not around much at the moment because it's my busiest time of year - cards, coasters etc etc - to which has been added the fact that a close relative has had surgery and so I spend half my days thundering up and down the motorway to keep an eye on her and then back here to keep my business going. Am consequently a bit frazzled, particularly as Jeff-Dog decided he'd get a bit of action in as well, had an accident and then required a general anaesthetic and a main claw off!

Anyway, here's an ACEO titled: Every Sunday, they went for a nice drive.


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

Meant to say, Grace - if you have the pic you want to post anywhere on the web, it's very, very easy to post it in here. Honest. It is. Honest.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Susan, love the Sunday piece! What happened to Jeff-Dog? I am sorry to hear about your relative, I hope she'll get better soon. Glad you could stop by


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

I have been painting foam pumpkins for a while now, and this is the result 










more in detail:


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm not sure what exactly Jeff-Dog did, but one minute he was okay and the next, he was not - and he needed a general anaesthetic and the removal of one of his main claws - as against a dew claw. He's much better now though - he was more fed up with not being allowed to exercise for quite a while in his usual enthusiastic way.

Goodness - all those foam pumpkins make an impressive array. How do you display them or are they for other use?


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Sometimes, dogs get in trouble for the weirdest reasons. Not so long ago, I had to rush Nero, my beagle, to the ER for what it turned out a bad case of mushroom poisoning. He probably had some in the backyard, although I double checked and I couldn't find any. Anyway...

Regarding the foam pumpkins, I used to paint real pumpkins and take lots of pictures, but I was bummed every time I had to throw them away, so I started using the foam ones, and now I have them scattered everywhere in the house  I leave tem out all year long, and Thanksgiving time I decorate the pine tree with them


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow - that must be an amazing sight - I look forward to seeing your foam-pumpkin-decorated pine tree!


----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

Prettiest pumpkin patch I ever saw.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Thank you, Tom


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Nanowrimo is officially over, but my mind still lingers there...


----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

Wow, good stuff is growing in your garden! Epic sight for a lanscape. Congratulations on venturing into Nanoland.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Thank you, Tom 

Speaking of epic landscapes, have you heard of Carl Warner's foodscapes? I want to try something like that


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Among my friends there's lots of talking about the new juice diet, and, by association, I got inspired by fruits and vegetables to create a foodscape  
Nothing even remotely resembling Carl Warner's art, but here you have it:


----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

Delicious. I love the placement of colors. It reminds me of working the fields on my grandparent's farm in the fifties, when we snacked on carrots, radishes, peas (pod and all), and raw potatoes washed in a nearby stream (also, raw corn, apples, strawberries and butternuts). Yum.


----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

We're still waiting for more painting, professional or not. In fact, amateur or children's work may be more interesting and more fun. Professionals welcome. Post it here.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

tom st. laurent said:


> We're still waiting for more painting, professional or not. In fact, amateur or children's work may be more interesting and more fun. Professionals welcome. Post it here.


I agree! Post your work here!


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow!

There are some very impressive pictures in this thread! I wish I could paint like that! My favourite so far is the city with the blue/purple sky and the sunflower field in the foreground. As a child of the 70s, that one calls to me on an emotional level with happy childhood memories. 

Learning to paint is still on my 'to do' list. I'm a general arty-crafty type and have turned my hand to cross-stitch, sewing, beading, mosaics, glass & silk painting. I've done some drawings with colouring pencils but not for years & most of them were copying other pictures I liked, so don't count. Same thing goes for a few of my glass painting pieces, where I've scaled up an image from a picture I really liked. This one though I drew from scratch (as you can probably tell!) and will throw in under the beginner category. It looks a little busy at first glance because you can see the painting on both sides of the bottle.

I like the fact that glass painting is kind to naive artists!


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Zelah, what a lovely piece. I like glass art in every form. If you have more, please post it 
The color palette and the medium you used have a soothing effect; I could look at this bottle for hours!


----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

Never mind painting like any one of us. Painting like Zelah is obviously the way to go. I'd love to have that bottle on my mantlepiece. Thank you for the treat.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you. 

Most of my glass-painting work was done as gifts, so I no longer have most of it. I do have two pictures that I did - but they are both copied from work by someome else, so don't really count as 'my' art! The first was scaled up on a photo-copier from a grown-up's colouring book (artist unknown as I no longer have the book) and traced, the second I scaled up by hand/eye and then traced - and that one is the Queen of Cups from the Hanson Roberts Tarot Deck.

Please excuse the blury nature of the image. I couldn't use a flash because it reflected in the glass.










A tip for anyone who tries their hand at this sort of thing is to use the point of a pin for detailed work with the glass paint liner. It tends to be rather blobby, which is part of its charm in general, just not when you're trying to draw an eye or something else that needs to be a little more accurate!


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Zelah! Love both! And, thank you for the tip  
A quick question: do you seal your glass paintings?


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

To seal the liner, you need to slightly paint over it with the paints (you can buy a clear paint too but it's easier to just overlap the black as you go.  If you're using a decorative liner such as gold or silver then you can go over your work again once you've painted it.  The liner itself will easily scratch off glass once dry (or wipe off while wet) until you paint over it.  

I used to keep bits of kitchen roll paper to wet and wipe off liner.  I found wrapping it round my finger/finger nail helped best.  If paint flows into the wrong section while filling in the liner, use kitchen roll paper and white spirit to clean it off - and do it quickly before it sets.  

Once you've painted it and it's dry, they generally say to bake it in the oven but I was always worried the glass would crack, so I just used to sit mine on a radiator (n.b. - best to put it on a cold radiator and then leave it on there for a few hours once it's got nice and hot, then take it off when it cools again.  Putting cold glass on a hot radiator would lead to it cracking!)  You could also use a hair dryer once the paint is dry

It will never be dishwasher safe, best to just rinse it gently and dab it dry.

It takes a lot longer than you would think for the paint to dry out, especially if you've used a decent amount in a section to get a nice, strong colour.  Expect to leave it for at least 24 hours sometimes!

I found it handy for giving accents to things like small cross-stitch pictures.  For example, I stitched a Simba cross-stitch picture for someone's new baby and added plants to the glass of the picture frame with glass paints.  It also makes nice 'cards' for special occasions.  Buy a small, decorative frame and paint your message on the glass.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

I like the idea of messages on glass  
I was wondering if you can pour a layer of clear epoxy resin on the colored glass to make it shine and protect it.
While I was looking for epoxy resin examples to show, I found this video; it's different from painting on glass, but this technique opens new realms for me 
Take a look:


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Some of my miniature pieces.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Like Geoff, I have nothing to contribute here, but I love this thread! Somehow it took me until today to stumble across it.

I especially like this one -- I wish I had it to hang in my kitchen! So cheerful, and it would encourage healthy living by inspiring frequent trips to the farmers' market. 


momilp said:


>


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Thank you, Susan 
I want to try painting something grain-inspired...


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

I love the little pottery pieces!


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

thank you, Zelah 
They are regular dollhouse 1/12 scale I painted for Brooke Tucker, a miniature artist specialized in room boxes.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

momilp said:


> Thank you, Susan
> I want to try painting something grain-inspired...


I'm pretty sure some forms of grain have inspired quite a few artistic endeavors.


----------



## Kimberly Llewellyn (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh my gosh, the talent on this thread is incredible. Thanks so much for sharing your work. Must be nice to be so good you can actually create your own artwork for book book covers, if you wanted! These images really brightened my morning.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Susan in VA said:


> I'm pretty sure some forms of grain have inspired quite a few artistic endeavors.


Yep


----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

Great work here.
Just in case anyone thinks that copying is inferior art, just remember those great classical composers who wrote great "variations on a theme" from other composers.
And think about what you created. Here's an ink drawing of Paul Revere's ride I spun off from a comic book as a young teenager:








The only thing I can remember changing is the size of the moon--I made it huge. It's been appreciated and hanging on walls in the homes of two generations of relatives for about fifty years, which is really an honor, so go for it. It will naturally take your own spin.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Tom, as usual with your art, your ink drawing is a treat for the eyes. And, I agree with you, wholeheartedly. I taught myself how to do lots of different things by copying. One of them is painting. When I was a kid, I spent hours copying Micky Mouse and Donald Duck comics. And, once older, I copied famous water colors paintings.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

You did a good job with the inking there, I'm not surprised it's been on the wall for so long!

(Nice call on the moon as well, it adds to the atmospherics.)


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

One of the few landscapes I painted on canvas,


----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

Crazily beautiful! Don't stop painting.


----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

Happy Easter.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

tom st. laurent said:


> Happy Easter.


Thank you, Tom! Happy Easter to you, too! Lovely vignette


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

A few days ago I felt the urge of drawing something on my Wacom tablet, and I went for some old-fashioned photomanipulation


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

tom st. laurent said:


> Happy Easter.


Love that egg!!!


----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

momilp said:


> A few days ago I felt the urge of drawing something on my Wacom tablet, and I went for some old-fashioned photomanipulation


You ARE crazy, which is a good thing, apparently.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Thank you, Tom  How are you? I haven't been around for a while and I feel I've missed all the gossip!
Hi, Susan! How's your life?


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi - life is somewhat rocky at the moment and I'm rushing around even more chicken-headlessly than usual...

Having said that I've just brought out my first Illustrated Doggerel book on Kindle - The Corgi Games - wasn't sure about the pics being in black and white but am pleasantly surprised at how they've turned out. I've also done it through CreateSpace but won't get my hands on an actual book for a couple of weeks so don't know how they'll come out.

How about you? How are things?


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Susan, hope things get smoothier on your end. Your new book looks adorable as the rest of your art. Love corgis  
I'm currently trying to understand the complex world of marketing two books. Sometimes it's fun. I got to meet several wonderful people on twitter in the process. The indie world is a great place to be.


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

Ooh - many congratulations on your second book!!! Yay!

Marketing is always a bit of a puzzle, really. You want to get people chatting about your books around their cups of tea - but how to do it..................?


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Susan, love the last painting! Yeah, I'm pretty clueless about the whole marketing thing, but as everybody says we're are for the marathon, no the sprint


----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

Susan, I love your colors, but your doggies came out great on my e-inky Kindle. Your latest book is great fun.


----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

momilp said:


> Some of my miniature pieces.


Monica! I just realized that there is a penny in your photo. I thought I was looking at full sized dishes, etc. Then, I knew the painting was excellent. Now, I see that it's excellent and amazing. I once insisted that tole painters must use a brush with one hair in it! I'm amazed. I don't know how I could be so oblivious to scale when I spent many years painting giant-scale backdrops in the theater.
There was a popular Western series on TV when I was a kid called "Have Gun, Will Travel," which was the business card for a hired gunman. Here's my own calling card: Have Art, Will Post.
...if I can remember how to do it.


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you for the thoughts. I know everyone gets these rough patches so I'll try not to whine...

'The Corgi Games' book was a little annoying because it was originally supposed to be: 'The OlympiCorgi Games' (for obvious reasons) but I wasn't allowed to use the word 'OlympiCorgi' - like it had ever even been invented before... I had also come up with my own suitably-corgi logo and frame and wasn't allowed to use those either - all of which meant I had to redo everything and upload and download and reload etc etc etc so the book itself didn't get off the ground until too late, really, to catch the Olympics fervour. Oh, well.

Here's an example of a forbidden pic with forbidden logo and forbidden frame:









Actually, I'll put in the doggerel that goes with it in the book as well:

Panting and grunting and panting some more,
almost drowning out the cheers;
little legs pumping, paws getting sore.

Tongue flapping,
lolloping ears;
paws on the trail slapping.

Focussing on the music your body makes,
forgetting all your fears;
forgetting all your pains and aches&#8230;

Each paw thud sets the tone,
the ground flies by, hurt disappears.
RacerCorgi is in The Zone.

(until someone yells: "Supper!" - and then he's not&#8230


----------



## Pietro Reviglio (Jul 13, 2012)

Glad to see there are other visual artists on this forum 

I'd love to show a few paintings of mine, but I'm still figuring out how to insert images in this forum...  
You can have a look at them on my website though:

www.reviglio.com/painting-galleries

Feel free to send me comments!


----------

